# Rear window goes up, only half way, then back down. Ugh!



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

The title says it all. My rear passenger-side window doesn't go up all the way. I have to pull on it as its going up. If I don't, it goes half way then goes back down. :banghead: 

Obviously I want to take it to the dealer, but is there something I should look at prior to taking it in? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ccsportfan (May 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your issue with the rear window. If I remember correctly, there is an inti-pinch feature built into the CCs windows to protect against, well pinching. You should check the channels of the glass to see if something is stopping it from moving smoothly. May be the rubber seals are deformed or the glass is rubbing against it with too much friction. May be you should wipe it down with soapy water or something that would lubricate it without damaging it and then try to engage the window switch to see it works. I hate taking my car to the stealer as they usually fix one thing but screw up something else. Hope this helps!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

There are ways to fix this problem temporarily. If I remember correctly put down all the windows and hold the buttons down for about 15 seconds. Then see if it happens again. It's a problem with the anti-pinch windows. Don't worry nothing is stuck in the rubber. 

I've brought my last car (b6 passat) to the dealer once for this problem. It's an error code that pulls up via VAGCOM. If you know someone with vagcom they can pull up the error and clear it and your windows will work like new. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

cwwiii said:


> There are ways to fix this problem temporarily. If I remember correctly put down all the windows and hold the buttons down for about 15 seconds. Then see if it happens again. It's a problem with the anti-pinch windows. Don't worry nothing is stuck in the rubber.
> 
> I've brought my last car (b6 passat) to the dealer once for this problem. It's an error code that pulls up via VAGCOM. If you know someone with vagcom they can pull up the error and clear it and your windows will work like new. Hope this helps.


 I used VAG to clear the DTC's (?) but it still goes half way up, then right back down. This sucks ass! :banghead: 

What do you mean hold _the buttons_ down for 15 seconds? All 3 buttons at the same time? Does that send a reset command to the window controller???


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I think its roll down each window at a time and while you're doing so make sure your fingers are still holding down on all 4 window buttons. Hold for at least 15 seconds; 30 to be safe (sorry I can't remember) 

It should reset the windows. Hope that helps.


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

Didn't you make VAG changes recently? Perhaps, try disabling all "comfort" functions (Check Byte 6, Bit 0 in Central Convenience) and see if it does anything. It's a shot in the dark, but thought it might be worth a shot.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Open the window so its alway down then continue holding the button in down position for 5 seconds. Then hold the button until its all the way up then continue holding the button in up position for 5 seconds. It should have had the comfort settings reset.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

^^^ Yup thats it lol I couldn't remember the exact way to do it.:thumbup:


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

Boosted2003! said:


> Open the window so its alway down then continue holding the button in down position for 5 seconds. Then hold the button until its all the way up then continue holding the button in up position for 5 seconds. It should have had the comfort settings reset.


 Thanks, but it didn't work. Phuck!


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

I would go straight to the dealer- that 'anti-pinch' feature is a one time thing (as per each time the car is started) 

If you stick your hand in the window and try to roll it up, as a safety it will auto-roll itself back down, but let's say someone is trying to grab your wife - this is where the one time part kicks in, after the single use anti-pinch has been triggered, you can roll it up regardless of the fact that there is something stuck in it's path. from what it seems, you don't have this issue which is why I think the dealer is your best bet. 

Have a great weekend everyone its Friday whoop whoopppp!!


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

nstabl said:


> I would go straight to the dealer- that 'anti-pinch' feature is a one time thing (as per each time the car is started)
> 
> If you stick your hand in the window and try to roll it up, as a safety it will auto-roll itself back down, but let's say someone is trying to grab your wife - this is where the one time part kicks in, after the single use anti-pinch has been triggered, you can roll it up regardless of the fact that there is something stuck in it's path. from what it seems, you don't have this issue which is why I think the dealer is your best bet.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone its Friday whoop whoopppp!!


 To the dealer I go @ 0930, tomorrow. Let's see if they give me any grief for the VAG changes, but I did undo my tweaks just in case they try to tell me I broke something. Bastards. 



> let's say someone is trying to grab your wife


 Hahaha...oh to have been so lucky when I was married. I'm a single dad of twin toddlers. My GF of 1 whole week proposed to me yesterday morning. I asked her if she was high. :screwy:


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

The Service Rep at the dealer just told me "_it's likely the motor, but the tech is looking at the programming_". What I learned was the if you hit the auto-up on the window controller, it stops half way then goes back down. BUT, if you hold the lever half way up (not click the auto-up) then it actually goes up all the way!!! It sure as hell sounds like I mucked something up with my VAG changes, doesn't it? Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

*Update*

The tech told me the slave controller wasn't talking to the master controller. WTF does that mean? Is it something I hosed, I wonder?


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

dumb 

proposed? ummmmm yeah.. good luck with that one and you can also use step 3 in this case as well :laugh: 

just got out of a 3 year relationship, i am


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

nstabl said:


> 1. play dumb
> 2. act like it _should_ be working and you have no idea how this happened
> 3. hope that they aren't reading this thread
> 
> ...


 I didn't play dumb or act stupid. They never asked me if I did any VAG stuff. They just said they're ordering a new slave controller because it stopped communicating with the master controller. I have no idea WTF that means, but they'll call me in a few days once the part arrives. Let's see if I can break this one after they've swapped it. :laugh:


----------



## mxracer (Apr 16, 2008)

My car was in the shop for over a month for the same problem and as much as i wish the next sentence wasnt true .... That pass rear window did it again the other night and the front pass window also did it a few times with in the last few weeks that i have the car back, YAY. What really pisses me off is at one point i was held hostage by the car because everytime i pulled the key the rear windows went down. Well that and i have a car with 2k miles that was stuck in the shop for over a month and its still not fixed. :screwy::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

Did you do any VAG changes to mess it up? I thought I broke mine by screwing with VAG but I reverted all my changes and it still didn't work. I don't think I choked mine with VAG but I'm curious if that's how you broke yours. It may just be a hardware issue.


----------



## mxracer (Apr 16, 2008)

I didnt do anything but put gas in it and check the oil. I wouldnt dare touch anything with the car after the nightmare i had with my 07 GLI , which i also didnt touch.


----------

